# [Solved] USB Handspring Visor & sync problem

## SAngeli

Hi,

I have been pulling my hairs for many hours trying to setup and get my handheld to syncronize. I need help, please.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gentoo kernel 2.6.9-r9

Evolution (for sync)

KPilot (for handheld file sync)

Keep in mind that I perform all these while logged in as root user.

Here is what is happening:

I have been following the instructions as listed at these links:

- http://www.linuxpda.com/visor/howto/current/introduction.html

- http://howto.pilot-link.org/ppp/cb.html

- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=266710

I compiled the kernel at USB section as modules.

I have coldpulg installed.

Then, when I reboot at prompt at lsmod I obtain the following:

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  184064  8

snd_pcm_oss            37672  0

snd_mixer_oss          13056  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            21760  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3712  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32528  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

aic7xxx               128312  0

snd_intel8x0           21544  1

snd_ac97_codec         45648  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                54792  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              15492  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          5640  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         4352  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            14628  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          4744  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    30052  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

soundcore               4832  1 snd

uhci_hcd               23056  0

evdev                   6528  0

```

I then perform a modprobe visor and it works fine. I can see it in the /var/log/messages

```

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbserial_generic

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: usbcore: registered new driver visor

Dec 25 19:57:30 bkoffice kernel: drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

```

Typing lspci -v, it shows that I have an UHCI controller

```

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4c43

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4c43

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at cc00 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4c43

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4c43

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Intel Corp.: Unknown device 4c43

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        Memory at ffa80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #0a [20a0]

```

I have added in my /etc/fstab the following:

```
none  /proc/bus/usb  usbdevfs  defaults  0  0
```

I created the following:

```

- mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 c 188 0

- mknod /dev/ttyUSB1 c 188 1

- chmod 0666 /dev/ttyUSB*

- chown root:users /dev/ttyUSB*

```

Then, I created a symbolic link

```

cd /dev

ln -s /dev/ttyUSB1 visor

- chmod 0666 /dev/visor

- chown root:users /dev/visor

```

Then, I perform

```

/sbin/modprobe visor

```

and I do not get anything back as error.

I am now at the end. I perform a check, and it works fine

```

cd ~

mkdir visorbackup

pilot-xfer -p /dev/ttyUSB1 -b  visorbackup 

```

When I reboot the system, I check for the followings and are missing:

- ls -l /dev/ttyUSB*

- ls -l /dev/visor

```

bash-2.05b# ls /dev/tty*

/dev/tty    /dev/tty25  /dev/tty42  /dev/tty6    /dev/ttyS19  /dev/ttyS36

/dev/tty0   /dev/tty26  /dev/tty43  /dev/tty60   /dev/ttyS2   /dev/ttyS37

/dev/tty1   /dev/tty27  /dev/tty44  /dev/tty61   /dev/ttyS20  /dev/ttyS38

/dev/tty10  /dev/tty28  /dev/tty45  /dev/tty62   /dev/ttyS21  /dev/ttyS39

/dev/tty11  /dev/tty29  /dev/tty46  /dev/tty63   /dev/ttyS22  /dev/ttyS4

/dev/tty12  /dev/tty3   /dev/tty47  /dev/tty7    /dev/ttyS23  /dev/ttyS40

/dev/tty13  /dev/tty30  /dev/tty48  /dev/tty8    /dev/ttyS24  /dev/ttyS41

/dev/tty14  /dev/tty31  /dev/tty49  /dev/tty9    /dev/ttyS25  /dev/ttyS42

/dev/tty15  /dev/tty32  /dev/tty5   /dev/ttyS0   /dev/ttyS26  /dev/ttyS43

/dev/tty16  /dev/tty33  /dev/tty50  /dev/ttyS1   /dev/ttyS27  /dev/ttyS44

/dev/tty17  /dev/tty34  /dev/tty51  /dev/ttyS10  /dev/ttyS28  /dev/ttyS45

/dev/tty18  /dev/tty35  /dev/tty52  /dev/ttyS11  /dev/ttyS29  /dev/ttyS46

/dev/tty19  /dev/tty36  /dev/tty53  /dev/ttyS12  /dev/ttyS3   /dev/ttyS47

/dev/tty2   /dev/tty37  /dev/tty54  /dev/ttyS13  /dev/ttyS30  /dev/ttyS5

/dev/tty20  /dev/tty38  /dev/tty55  /dev/ttyS14  /dev/ttyS31  /dev/ttyS6

/dev/tty21  /dev/tty39  /dev/tty56  /dev/ttyS15  /dev/ttyS32  /dev/ttyS7

/dev/tty22  /dev/tty4   /dev/tty57  /dev/ttyS16  /dev/ttyS33  /dev/ttyS8

/dev/tty23  /dev/tty40  /dev/tty58  /dev/ttyS17  /dev/ttyS34  /dev/ttyS9

/dev/tty24  /dev/tty41  /dev/tty59  /dev/ttyS18  /dev/ttyS35

bash-2.05b# ls /dev/visor

ls: /dev/visor: No such file or directory

```

Then, I am not able to get any sync.

When I logon as a user, I am not able to sync as it does not find the device.

What do I have to do?????

1) what are the permissions for allowing the regular users to access the handheld device?

2) what am I doing wrong?

3) why the linc /dev/visor always dissapears at reboot and why does the mknod /dev/ttyUSB0 and USB1 are not listed in the /dev although I have the filling that the yare ceated somewhere?

Please help me.

Thank you,

SpiroLast edited by SAngeli on Sun Jan 02, 2005 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chemmett

If you're using udev, everything in /dev is generated on the fly, so any changes you make get lost when you reboot. It also doesn't generate /dev/ttyUSB* until you actually access it with pilot-xfer, so that's why you don't see it right after boot.

To make /dev/visor always point to your device, just put a new rule in "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local-udev.rules" (create it if it's not there) Something like:

```

BUS="usb",SYSFS{product}="Handspring Visor",SYSFS{serial}="serial number",SYMLINK="visor"

```

You can get the "product" and "serial" values from:

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

after you've connected it manually.

Hope that helps.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi and thank you for your reply.

When I type cat  /proc/bus/usb/devices I do get the following but not any visor or Palm Inc.

```

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 93/900 us (10%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=001e Rev= 1.03

S:  Manufacturer=Microsoft

S:  Product=Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r12 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04b8 ProdID=011b Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=EPSON

S:  Product=EPSON Scanner

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  2mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

Not being able to see the "product" and "serial" values of the device, what should I do?

Yes, I have udev implemented. I found the file name in "/etc/udev/rules.d/" called 50-udev.rules. I assume this is the file I will add the line, as found other code lines similar to the BUS=.....

I also have found this but am not sure if it applies. Can someone take a look and tell me if, as I compiled my kernel USB Visor as Modules, it applies to me?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Talking to your Palm over USB
> 
> -----------------------------
> ...

 

Thank you,

Spiro

----------

## chemmett

Looks like most of that stuff should be applicable to you. After loading the "visor" module, you'll have to hit the hotsync button before the device shows up in /proc/bus/usb/devices. Forgot about that before, sorry.

You won't need the part about exporting a "PILOTPORT" variable if you get the udev rule working.

Quick explanation: all the files in "/etc/udev/rules.d" get read in by udev. Whenever you upgrade it, "etc-update" will want to update "50-udev.rules" to include the latest changes from the maintainers, so your changes will be overwritten unless you merge them manually. A more "correct" way is to make another file ("10-local-udev.rules") so it won't ever be overwritten. But ether way will work.   :Wink: 

----------

## SAngeli

Hi and thanks for your help.

Reading what you said and reading again the instuctions I attached here, I wish to ask your openion for the following:

1) the website http://wiki.pilot-link.org/index.php/DeviceMatrix unfortunately does not work from my network. I am unable to get to it. So, looking at the drivers/usb/serial/visor.h file I noticed the section for the values and got this:

bash-2.05b# cat visor.h

#define HANDSPRING_VENDOR_ID          0x082d

#define HANDSPRING_VISOR_ID             0x0100

I have an HandSpring Visor Neo. 

- Does this have anything to do with one of the values I am looking for?

- If not, how am I going to find out these two values, anyhow? I did a lot of research and found nothing.

2) This setction I think can be replaced with section 3 below listed if and only if I have product and vendor values. Correct?

Make sure your kernel's .config is current for the target

hardware you plan on running, and execute the following:

# make dep

# make modules SUBDIRS=drivers/usb/serial # no leading slash

# make modules_install SUBDIRS=drivers/usb/serial # ditto to above

# /sbin/depmod -ae

3) This should substitute section 2:

3.) With this module installed, you can now 'modprobe' the module to

install it.

NOTE: With kernels later than 2.4.21, you can insert this module

with some parameters for your vendor and product id, without

recompiling it, using the following syntax:

# /sbin/insmod visor vendor=0x54c product=0x144

You can also put these in your /etc/modules.conf file as well, using

a similar syntax as follows:

```
options visor vendor=0x54c product=0x144
```

Concluding, if I am able to obtain product and vendor values, I can just add a code line to /etc/modules.conf

Then, I guess I should run 

```
# modules-update
```

 correct?

This should be all.

I would rather not touch the kernel, also because I do not know this stuff:

```

# make dep

# make modules SUBDIRS=drivers/usb/serial # no leading slash

# make modules_install SUBDIRS=drivers/usb/serial # ditto to above

# /sbin/depmod -ae 

```

Please let me know your openion.

PS: A quick questions: Do you know if Linux (gentoo) requires or not that Plug&Play in the BIOS is enabled or disabled?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Thank you,

Spiro

----------

## chemmett

You shouldn't have to mess with the kernel anymore, other than enabling the visor module which you said you had already. That website isn't working for me either, but since you said pilot-xfer was working after doing just a "modprobe visor", I wouldn't worry about setting the vendor and product values. I think those are only if it doesn't auto-detect correctly. I don't use them for my Palm m500.

To autoload on boot:

```

# echo "visor" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# modules-update

```

/etc/modules.conf gets overwritten when you do "modules-update", so don't add it there.

I think linux does use P&P if it's enabled in the BIOS, but I'm not positive.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi,

Here is the way to solve this issue. keep in mind that this implies that you are not using devfs but udev.

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimerMisc.html

Thank you all for your assistance.

Spiro[/u]

----------

## jamapii

I used http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimerMisc.html , but with this udev rule

```
BUS="usb", SYSFS{product}="Palm Handheld", NAME="pilot", MODE="0666"
```

 /etc/udev/permissions.d/10-* seemed to have no effect.

Even then, sometimes when connecting the pilot and pressing hotsync, it doesn't work (no /dev/pilot), and udevinfo returns different stuff than it does when it works.

Also, for me pilot-xfer normally stops at

```

   Listening to port: /dev/pilot

   Please press the HotSync button now... 
```

Sometimes it performs as it should, and I discovered the chances of this happening seem to increase if I su to root or start the pilot-xfer command just a few seconds after pressing hotsync on the cradle/cable.

It's a Treo 600.

----------

## SAngeli

Hi jamapii

here are some thoughts:

1) Here is my /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.rules

```

BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0000:00:1d.1", NAME="pilot"

```

2) Based on Palm Pilots, USB and udev, you have to succesfully pass these steps:

a. First, plug the cradle into your USB port. Press the hotsynch button on the cradle. Then run dmesg|grep USB

You should not only see your device and something similar to usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Here is mine:

bash-2.05b$ dmesg|grep USB

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using address 2

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Explorer] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

usb 3-2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 3-2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 3

visor ttyUSB0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

visor ttyUSB1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 4

usb 3-2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usb 3-2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 4

visor ttyUSB0: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

visor ttyUSB1: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

b. If you run cd /sys/class/tty and then ls you will see all tty but USB

Then, press the hotsynch button on the cradle and run again cd /sys/class/tty

If you do not see ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1 you have to solve this step.

c. Then, you have to get the info of your device.

Press the hotsynch button on the cradle and then run udevinfo -p /sys/class/tty/ttyUSB1 -a

You should get something similar to what I have below.

Here is mine:

bash-2.05b$ udevinfo -p /sys/class/tty/ttyUSB1 -a

udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the

device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes

in the udev key format.

Only attributes within one device section may be used together in one rule,

to match the device for which the node will be created.

  looking at class device '/sys/class/tty/ttyUSB1':

    SYSFS{dev}="188:1"

follow the class device's "device"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/ttyUSB1':

    BUS="usb-serial"

    ID="ttyUSB1"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0':

    BUS="usb"

    ID="3-2:1.0"

    SYSFS{bAlternateSetting}=" 0"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceClass}="ff"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceNumber}="00"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceProtocol}="00"

    SYSFS{bInterfaceSubClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bNumEndpoints}="04"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

    SYSFS{iInterface}="00"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2':

    BUS="usb"

    ID="3-2"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}="  2mA"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}=" 1"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}="0100"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}="c0"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

    SYSFS{devnum}="5"

    SYSFS{idProduct}="0100"

    SYSFS{idVendor}="082d"

    SYSFS{manufacturer}="Handspring Inc"

    SYSFS{maxchild}="0"

    SYSFS{product}="Handspring Visor"

    SYSFS{speed}="12"

    SYSFS{version}=" 1.00"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3':

    BUS="usb"

    ID="usb3"

    SYSFS{bConfigurationValue}="1"

    SYSFS{bDeviceClass}="09"

    SYSFS{bDeviceProtocol}="00"

    SYSFS{bDeviceSubClass}="00"

    SYSFS{bMaxPower}="  0mA"

    SYSFS{bNumConfigurations}="1"

    SYSFS{bNumInterfaces}=" 1"

    SYSFS{bcdDevice}="0206"

    SYSFS{bmAttributes}="c0"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

    SYSFS{devnum}="1"

    SYSFS{idProduct}="0000"

    SYSFS{idVendor}="0000"

    SYSFS{manufacturer}="Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 uhci_hcd"

    SYSFS{maxchild}="2"

    SYSFS{product}="UHCI Host Controller"

    SYSFS{serial}="0000:00:1d.1"

    SYSFS{speed}="12"

    SYSFS{version}=" 1.10"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1':

    BUS="pci"

    ID="0000:00:1d.1"

    SYSFS{class}="0x0c0300"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

    SYSFS{device}="0x24d4"

    SYSFS{irq}="5"

    SYSFS{subsystem_device}="0x4c43"

    SYSFS{subsystem_vendor}="0x8086"

    SYSFS{vendor}="0x8086"

  looking at the device chain at '/sys/devices/pci0000:00':

    BUS=""

    ID="pci0000:00"

    SYSFS{detach_state}="0"

If you do not get this, you have to solve it.

d. It is crucial that you have serial number and name of the device, for proper UDEV setting.

See through what you have obtain and then, place it in your /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.rules file.

e. Permission:

#set Palm Pilot rw

pilot*:root:usb:0666

Now check and see if it worked

Remember the name of the device for proper conduit settings.

For example, I use KPilot. Here are my settings:

Pilot device: /dev/pilot

Speed: 115200

If you have problmes with this post back.

Good luck,

Spiro

----------

